# 1.0 or 1.2 tip for Mini Gun?



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm about to buy a mini spray gun, primarily for wheels as I'm sick of knocking my gun cup off the alloy backs whilst trying to get in to deep wheels.

The gun I'm looking at is the ANI R150. I see it gets some very good reviews and its within my £100 budget.

https://www.spraygunsdirect.co.uk/index.php/sprayguns-parts/mini-sprayguns/ani-r150-mini-gravity-spraygun.html#sthash.RT9wS3Ks.dpbs

I'm not sure whether to go with the 1.0 or 1.2 tip though. It will be used for base and clear. I'm leaning towards the 1.2 as I want to be able to get good flow with the clear coat. The gun I'm using at the minute is a 1.3 which seems to be perfect, its just the bulk of the gun and cup is too big for alloys.

I'd also be interested to hear if anyone has the ANI gun? Or even your thoughts on other mini guns?

Thank you!


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah 1.2 will be fine, I have two SRI pro lites with 1.2 and no issues


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

I have the R150 in a 1.2. Great piece of kit for smaller jobs and a nice fan. Not too big and not too small!


----------

